# kurbel / tretlager-kombi dh720



## balfa_rider (28. Mai 2010)

hab mir netterweise meine kurbel am we zermosht und werde nun eine neue ranmachen.

entweder: gravity light
oder shimano slx

bei der gravity muss ich nur kurbeln tauschen, easy.

die frage zu slx: funktioniert das überhaupt mit 73mm bb? kann ich die pressfit lager einfach aus dem rahmen drücken? (bzw schlagen, sind ja eher gut gepresst...) oder kann ich evtl sogar die lager behalten?


----------



## hopfer (29. Mai 2010)

Das Lager funktioniert mit allen Hollowtech II Achsen also Shimano XT, SLX, ... und eben auch manch anderen.
=> nichts spricht gegen SLX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

